# Good cold weather gloves with grip?



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Does anyone have any recommendations for good, grippy gloves that keep the hands warm in winter? I have some warm gloves but they do not have much grip for holding a leash. Thanks.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

These are what I buy. They certainly aren't stylish by any means, but they are very warm, water/snow proof, and make good work gloves.

Kinco Waterproof Retro-Reflective Work Gloves w/ Knit Wrist - Lime - Large | AW Direct


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I look for leather gloves that have a warmer inside. Wish I could share a link but I just threw out my old gloves because they had seen better days and don't remember where I got them. I'm on the hunt right now too. I find leather gives a decent grip though.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I like these they are Wells Lamont leather work gloves. Not really very warm when its frigid but I use a liner. They hold up to leashes & all my chores with the horse.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I use thermal insulated gloves from REI, they have the REI emblem on them so they are an REI product not just sold at the store. Columbia also makes good gloves that are warm, not bulky and have good grip. You can also add a silk liner that is very thin but warm. I like my dog walking gloves to be warm, thin and have god grip. Hard to grip a leash with any kind of glove or mitten if it is too bulky.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Dh wears some sort of deerskin gloves, they are rated to -30C and conform to CSA standards. He buys them at a construction supply store. They are for cold weather rigging. The only gloves he will buy and they're not expensive, maybe $30-$50/pair... I complain because he buys like a dozen each year. I think non-industry people can buy at those stores...


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Under Armour makes some that are quite nice.


----------

